# Progesterone and periods.



## MelM. (Apr 7, 2003)

Peter,
Not sure if I'm doing this right as it's my first time on the site. Please could you see my question in IUI section and try and respond?
Thanks!
MelM.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Mel,

Could you put your question on this site please?

Thanks,

Peter



MelM. said:


> Peter,
> Not sure if I'm doing this right as it's my first time on the site. Please could you see my question in IUI section and try and respond?
> Thanks!
> MelM.


----------



## MelM. (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi Peter, Thanks for coming back to me. This was my question:
I had my first IUI two weeks ago today and did the recommended pregnancy test this morning. It's negative but I still don't have a period. Is this down to the progesterone pessaries and should I stop using them? I'm on 400mg once per day. I was told my period would begin normally if implantation didn't happen. Could I be pregnant? Should I test again and when?
Please help. Thanks Peter.

ps. This is a great site!


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



MelM. said:


> Hi Peter, Thanks for coming back to me. This was my question:
> I had my first IUI two weeks ago today and did the recommended pregnancy test this morning. It's negative but I still don't have a period. Is this down to the progesterone pessaries and should I stop using them?
> 
> Possibly but do not stop taking any medication unless your clinic tell you to do so.
> ...


----------

